# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Narscisme bij kind

## jeanet72

Hallo, 

Is er informatie te vinden op het web, hoe je als ouder een kind kunt opvoeden met narcisme?

Moet je juist grenzen stellen en het kind "kort" houden, of moet je juist meegaan en jezelf inleven en het kind ruimte geven?

Al vanaf 2,5 jaar ben ik bezig met mijn kind via het 
consultatieburo, 
opvoedingsdeskundige hulp
riagg
triversum
evian thuiszorg
die allen geen juiste diagnose / conclusie konden maken, nu zelf lezend op het web heeft mijn kind nagenoeg alle symptomen van genoemd narcisme.

Helaas komt mijn kind uit een familie waar dit ook voorkomt, en zelf ben ik ook meer als gemiddeld narcistisch aangelegd met neiging naar borderline ( deskundig vastgesteld) 

Helaas is het allemaal té herkenbaar, maar hoe nu verder?

Kan de cirkel gestopt worden bij mijn kind? en hoe: graag links naar deskundige artikelen.

----------


## willem barten

goh Jeanet, Narcisme is zo breed en verschillend bij ieder individu.
Algemeen wordt gesteld dat Narcisme manupileren en uitgaan van je eigen gelijk is.
Narcissus was verliefd op zijn eigen spiegelbeeld.
Zelf heb ik ook die indicatie zij het niet aangeboren maar aangeleerd, ik denk dat jij je kind zoveel mogelijk serieues moet nemen en toch jou eigen gevoelsmatige grenzen moet aangeven maar dan zo dat je je kind niet wegjaagd maar juist langzaam naar je toe trekt.
Dat vergt enorm veel energie van je, maar je hebt ook jou eigen ervaring met je indicatie waar je uit kunt putten.
heel erg veel sterkte..... Willem Barten

----------


## Luuss0404

*Narcisme: condities tijdens de kinderjaren*
Toegegeven: narcisme is een complex concept, vaak misbruikt en zeker niet in alle opzichten voorzien van empirisch onderzoek. Toch bestaat de kans dat dit begrip, afgeleid van Narcissus de mythische figuur die zoveel liefde voelde voor zijn spiegelbeeld in het water dat hij erin bleef, bijdraagt aan inzicht in de opvallende manoeuvres van mensen in onze tijd. 
Voor het kleine kind is een tijdelijke narcistische zelfbezetting net zo noodzakelijk als eten en drinken. Het narcisme kan tot problemen in gedrag en relaties leiden indien er in een vroege fase verstoringen van de ontwikkeling hebben plaatsgevonden. Nou zijn die verstoringen niet zo verwonderlijk; neem een kleuter van een jaar of drie die los van zijn vader en voor hem uit op zaterdagmiddag door de stad drentelt. De kleuter (dit geldt in gelijke mate voor jongens en meisjes) voelt zich in deze periode vaak de koning op aarde: hij kan lopen, hij kan overal naar toe (zolang vader of moeder in de buurt zijn) en iedereen lijkt opzij te gaan als hij nadert. Men kijkt tenslotte wel uit en wil geen botsingen veroorzaken. Alles gaat weer prima totdat er een stoeptegel net iets hoger ligt als die ervoor; de kleine struikelt en rolt drie tegels ver weg. Het is niet de klap, de afstand tot de aarde is slechts gering, maar de boosheid die leidt tot een gigantische schreeuwpartij middenin de zaterdagmiddag drukte. Nu wordt het gedrag van vader belangrijk; lukt het vader om zijn zoontje te helpen met zijn reactie op deze krenking? Sommige vaders, niet ontspeent van eigen narcisme, gooien het op een akkoordje met hun zoon en de schuld komt bij de tegel te liggen, bij de straat en de stratenmaker of bij de falende gemeente. Het zelfgevoel, de trots en de almacht blijven intact. Het is ook denkbaar dat vader zich ergert aan zijn zoontje en het gedoe vlak voor de ingang van een elektronicawinkel. Pa met de gedachten al bij een nieuwe PC schiet uit zijn slof: Kijk dan ook uit stommeling, je kunt ook helemaal niet goed lopen. Zoonlief wordt hier niet vrolijker van en zal innerlijk als poging tot reparatie van de kwetsuur en de belediging tegen zichzelf zeggen: Niemand snapt mij, ze zijn allemaal te stom, ik kan dit best wel, ik hoef niets te leren. Een andere vader helpt zijn zoontje overeind, geeft een zoen op de pijnlijke plek en legt hem uit dat zijn beentjes nog kort zijn en zijn ogen nog veel in de verte gericht. Nu valt hij nog af en toe, maar over een tijdje lukt het hem zijn voeten op te tillen op die momenten dat het voor zon stomme tegel noodzakelijk is. Ja, en dit allemaal in begrijpelijke taal voor het kind, opvoeden is moeilijk. 
Wat hier gebeurt is de krenking van de in die fase gezonde narcistische investering in de eigen persoon (het zelf) meehelpen opvangen (niet afpakken) en de energie richten op een in de toekomst te bereiken ideaal. Het kunnen voelen van de eigen beperkingen tezamen met het uitzicht op wat straks wel mogelijk kan worden, mits er aan wordt gewerkt, want daar moet je iets voor over hebben. In deze periode vindt de transformatie plaats van narcistische investering in het zelf naar een nieuwe functie in het psychisme: het ik-ideaal. Dit ik-ideaal representeert het wensenpakket omtrent hoe het zelf in de toekomst zou kunnen zijn. Deze instantie zorgt ervoor dat we aan de gang blijven en onszelf verbeteren. Je kunt je voorstellen dat dit type situaties zich gedurende de kindertijd voortdurend voordoen en dat de ouders best wel eens mogen falen in de het helpen kanaliseren van deze gevoelens, maar indien ze het vaak genoeg goed doen, helpt dit opvallende verstoringen van interpersoonlijk gedrag vanuit narcistische trekken voorkomen; de afstand tussen zelf en ik-ideaal wordt adequaat, niet te groot en niet te klein. Bij een te grote afstand zien we minderwaardigheidsgevoelens; bij een te kleine afstand of fusie tussen zelf en ideaal zien we meerderwaardigheidsgevoelens. Deze laatste hebben in genetisch opzicht weer de functie van afweer van krenkingen zoals die ontstaan rondom de stoeptegel.
Bij de mensen bij wie de afstand tussen zelf en ik-ideaal te groot is geworden zien we de vaak karakteristieke cluster C problemen: introversie en neuroticisme gaan hand in hand met perfectionisme. We helpen ze met cognitieve gedragstherapie en vaardigheidstrainingen en ze gaan iets meer lijken op die andere groep. Bij de mensen bij wie het zelf lijkt te fuseren met het ideaal zien we de kinderlijke trekken in het volwassen gedrag zoals: grootheidsgevoelens en fantasieën, sterk gevoel van belangrijkheid en overdrijving van eigen talenten en prestaties, het gevoel recht te hebben op speciale behandeling, weinig belangstelling voor wat er in andere mensen leeft en vooral bezig met eigen succes, macht en rijkdom. Toegegeven; gebrek aan narcistische trekken zet je in deze tijd, gezien vanuit een carrièreperspectief, op achterstand. Sommige van deze Cluster B trekken worden hooglijk gewaardeerd in onze cultuur.

Bron : een onderzoek van Prof. Dr. J.J.L. Derksen (1953) klinisch psycholoog. Hij is Universitair Hoofddocent Psychodiagnostiek aan de Sectie Klinische Psychologie van de Universiteit van Nijmegen en Hoogleraar aan de Vrije Universiteit van Brussel. Hier doceert hij psychodynamische psychotherapie. Voorts werkt hij in de eerstelijns psychologenpraktijk Derksen & Klein Herenbrink te Bemmel. Hij is betrokken bij diverse postdoctorale opleidingen.

----------

